# Bonding!



## Krida96 (Feb 17, 2013)

I have asked this before what is the best way to bond with my bird I've had him for a few years now and he still won't have a bar of me i walk past him and hisses, I go into his cage to try and do stuff with him (he's in an aviary) but he just constantly flies away and I can't get close to him at all. I'm just really starting to get frustrated because its been so long and he still doesn't like people and I just really don't know what to do anymore because I've tried everything


----------



## OooLalaMama (Mar 5, 2013)

My babies won't step up inside their cage either. Hissing can mean different things, and it's not always a sign that they're upset. If you can, I would grab him with a towel as quickly as possible, so you don't stress him out, and then just hold him close to you and talk softly to him. (It's better if you can bond with your birds away from their cage if you can, because they get very attached and feel safe in the cage. If he calms down, try to hand feed him some favorite treats. If you keep doing this daily and increase the time you're together, I think you will gain his trust and eventually a little feathered shadow! Good luck!


----------



## Krida96 (Feb 17, 2013)

Once I grab him with the towel I have no where to take him to because mum doesn't like him being inside so he has to just stay in the aviary and I don't think that I could grab him in their because he just flys around everywhere like crazy, he also is not much of a fan of anything but his normal food I've tried giving him other foods but the only thing he will eat is apple and he won't eat it out of my hand so I don't know what to do


----------



## djed (Jan 19, 2012)

Hello Krida. It would be better if you kept him in a cage and train him with millet. feed him cockatiel mix seeds, don't give him anything else and he will feed when hungry. You are the boss. Get a small fishing net about 8-10 inch diameter and on a stick about 20 inches long. Catch him against the wires and wear a glove to hold him in the net until you get him in the cage. Otherwise get a young bird and start again.
Cheers Djed


----------



## Krida96 (Feb 17, 2013)

It would be harder with him in a cage because mum doesn't like him inside, also won't catching him like that just traumatise him even more, I bought him from a pet shop (not knowing back then that I should of got a hand reared one) and that's how they catch them in the cages so I don't want to put him through that again and i dont want to give up on him because he has come a long way since I got him he's just not going to well right now


----------

